# planning: utra cheap ipv6 vps's



## mtwiscool (Jan 20, 2014)

I am planning cheap ipv6 vps's vps's

i am planning the following location:

France

package 1:

32mb ram

64mb vswap

1 cpu core

128 GB bandwidth

2.5GB HDD

1 ipv6

1 nat ipv4 20 port range

price: $1 year

package 2:

64mb ram

128mb vswap

2 cpu core

256 GB bandwidth

5GB HDD

1 nat ipv4 20 port range

price: $1.75 year

package 3:

128mb ram

256mb vswap

3 cpu core

512 GB bandwidth

7.5GB HDD

1 nat ipv4 20 port range

price: $2.5 year

package 4(may come later):

512mb ram
1024mb vswap

4 cpu core
512 GB bandwidth

15GB HDD

price: $5 year

expected node specs:

16GB RAM

2x 500GB hdd in software raid 1

intel xeon

what do you think of the plans?


----------



## Taronyu (Jan 20, 2014)

This is exactly what I want 


Verstuurd vanaf mijn iOCEAN X7 met Tapatalk


----------



## peterw (Jan 20, 2014)

I will buy package 3. Can you add some more disk space?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 20, 2014)

peterw said:


> I will buy package 3. Can you add some more disk space?


maybe 10GB?


----------



## rds100 (Jan 20, 2014)

This is cheap, so there will be many people lining to buy it. And then you will get tons of tickets "the internet is not working @$*%* SCAM"


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 20, 2014)

Attempt# 2364687574522342356


----------



## peterw (Jan 20, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> maybe 10GB?


Good. I like a round lot. Send the buy link per PM.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 20, 2014)

peterw said:


> Good. I like a round lot. Send the buy link per PM.


i'm hoping next month sometime


----------



## texteditor (Jan 20, 2014)

hope this works better than your $7/1TB disk deal


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 20, 2014)

texteditor said:


> hope this works better than your $7/1TB disk deal


what?

i never cam up with that.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 20, 2014)

Im not sure how the IPv4 savings make this sustainable; although good luck.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 20, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Im not sure how the IPv4 savings make this sustainable; although good luck.


oversold cheap servers in budget datacentres


----------



## willie (Jan 20, 2014)

lowendspirit.com is working really well, though it charges a bit more than the amounts mentioned here. The LES plan resources vary depending on location, and they are all about $4/year. $1/year sounds unsustainable since the slightest interaction with the user (support ticket or whatever) probably eats the whole year's payment.


----------



## mikho (Jan 20, 2014)

$1/year and the paypal fees on that, not much you would put in your pocket from that.


Openvz to make it work at all, good luck selling those on LE*, they will only say they get more resources somewhere else.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 20, 2014)

willie said:


> lowendspirit.com is working really well, though it charges a bit more than the amounts mentioned here. The LES plan resources vary depending on location, and they are all about $4/year. $1/year sounds unsustainable since the slightest interaction with the user (support ticket or whatever) probably eats the whole year's payment.


I do not pay myself 

so it might just work.

but cpu will be low priority to stop abuse.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 20, 2014)

mikho said:


> $1/year and the paypal fees on that, not much you would put in your pocket from that.
> 
> 
> Openvz to make it work at all, good luck selling those on LE*, they will only say they get more resources somewhere else.


bitcoins only.

1% fee 

its to be the cheapest option.


----------



## wcypierre (Jan 20, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> oversold cheap servers in budget datacentres


still, for the lowest spec plan, the paypal fees would already choke the profit to death............. not to mention that there's other expenses like support, colo/renting fees and etc.


----------



## mikho (Jan 20, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> bitcoins only.
> 
> 
> 1% fee
> ...


Then your target audience will be even less.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 20, 2014)

wcypierre said:


> still, for the lowest spec plan, the paypal fees would already choke the profit to death............. not to mention that there's other expenses like support, colo/renting fees and etc.


bitcoins.

server rent is cheap as chips


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 20, 2014)

Low cost, low resource IPv6-only.  I hope the IP Space is in your name, or you're going to end up with a pissed-off upstream after major IRC networks start blacklisting /64s.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 20, 2014)

mikho said:


> Then your target audience will be even less.


we might take amazon vouchers on a limited basis.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 20, 2014)

specs change mods please update first post as theys no edit button.

package 1:

128mb ram

128mb vswap

1 cpu core

128 GB bandwidth

2.5GB HDD

1 ipv6

1 nat ipv4 20 port range

price: $1 year

package 2:

256mb ram

256mb vswap

2 cpu core

256 GB bandwidth

5GB HDD

1 nat ipv4 20 port range

price: $2 year

package 3:

512mb ram

512mb vswap

3 cpu core

512 GB bandwidth

7.5GB HDD

1 nat ipv4 20 port range

price: $4 year


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 20, 2014)

are theys prices good?


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jan 20, 2014)

How do you plan to implement the 20 port NAT Ipv4.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 20, 2014)

WebSearchingPro said:


> How do you plan to implement the 20 port NAT Ipv4.


Nat range.
Example like 10:20 I can not remember the cmd off by head but I do have it for reference.


----------



## MartinD (Jan 20, 2014)

What hardware and DC are you planning to use?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 20, 2014)

MartinD said:


> What hardware and DC are you planning to use?


Early planning
I5 750


16gb ram


2x 500gb hdd


Ovh


----------



## Taronyu (Jan 20, 2014)

Atleast gor for the E3.


Verstuurd vanaf mijn iOCEAN X7 met Tapatalk


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 21, 2014)

Taronyu said:


> Atleast gor for the E3.
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn iOCEAN X7 met Tapatalk


do not expect e3 for the price your paying.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 21, 2014)

part of the website design:



what do you think?


----------



## MartinD (Jan 21, 2014)

I think you need to stop getting other people to come up with your 'business' plan.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 21, 2014)

MartinD said:


> I think you need to stop getting other people to come up with your 'business' plan.


I already have a business plan.

i just want to know what your users think of the prices?

to know if i want to go forward or not.


----------



## MartinD (Jan 21, 2014)

The business plan would tell you if the prices are suitable or not.


Either you have a business plan or you don't...


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 21, 2014)

MartinD said:


> The business plan would tell you if the prices are suitable or not.
> 
> 
> Either you have a business plan or you don't...


they are suitable.

i just want to know if they are good enough for the low end vps.


----------



## MartinD (Jan 21, 2014)

Your BUSINESS PLAN should tell you this!


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 21, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Your BUSINESS PLAN should tell you this!


But remember I need to know what people think of the plans.
It's the idea feedback stage before you get the server.


----------



## rds100 (Jan 21, 2014)

What business plan?

If you want to do this as a business, i.e. because you seek profit - don't.

If you want to do it for some other reason, you don't need a business plan. But you should be ready to finance the server yourself then.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 21, 2014)

Does the "idea feedback stage" include your last 5 threads where you wanted everyone else to do your research for you?


----------



## willie (Jan 21, 2014)

For experienced users, choosing a vps is less about plans and prices, than sizing up whether the host is competent and solid enough to keep the servers running for the advertised duration.  You're casting serious doubts on yourself at this point, since the questions you're asking are the type that you should be able to answer yourself if you're qualified to be in this business.  I do like the idea of the Lowendspirit concept catching on with other hosts.  I think someone pursuing it should first have a track record of more conventional hosting.  Offering 50GB of HDD for $5 a year with no evidence that you can pay the data center bills comes across as a recipe for disaster.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 21, 2014)

rds100 said:


> What business plan?
> 
> 
> If you want to do this as a business, i.e. because you seek profit - don't.
> ...


I already run loss leading stuff and can afford easily to get a few more
My plan predicts to break even to 5% profit


Ipv6 only


No Nat as they would need us to give as little support as possible.


If your Ipv4 only Internet then use the cp's ssh and if you have a website to host use clouldflare as a v6 to v4


----------



## luis123456 (Feb 7, 2014)

Mtwiscool, I was looking for you all over the web, and I finally found you here.

I'm not sure how you can trust a man and help him with hisbusiness when he had done shady things like DDOSing others and some other activities?

http://www.freewebspace.net/forums/showthread.php?2242383-why-i-have-not-been-online&p=1157083&viewfull=1#post1157083


----------



## peterw (Feb 7, 2014)

> from the info i got from my co owner (you know who) dit he deleted a "ddos" script from his account (i coulnd take a look at it , i still can take a look as i got backups if needed )
> 
> 
> but i am sure he wont be able to perform a "good" ddos from my server as outgoing connections are limited and some more restriction are applied on it that normal users wont notice
> ...


I will stay away from any of your services.


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 9, 2014)

peterw said:


> I will stay away from any of your services.


That server got hacked simple as that and I was not given time to investigate.

If you want to see a ddoser see lewis123456 as evey time he says he's going to do bad things to my node I get a 10Gbps ddos within 1 hour evey time witch is strange.


Lewis123456 you are the attacker here and you behaviour is shocking you piss off evey host you come in contact with so you need think before you open your mouth.


I provide honest services you don't lewis123456.


That's all I got to say on this.


----------



## EMayes1991 (Feb 10, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> That server got hacked simple as that and I was not given time to investigate.


If you have a personal server not property secure, how can you expect to start a provider.

The attacks mentioned sound like a simple wordlist ssh attack.



> i have had my computer hacked loads of timesi have had logins stoleing before i had my hotmail login stoleing 4 times in 1 mouth i have a idea who did it but the hdd got crurrt and i lost evendine and don't what to say the website name plus i corud i upload a dodos script if i was offline i only got everthing back on my pc today in fact about 10 mins ago
> 
> 
> - http://www.freewebspace.net/forums/showthread.php?2242383-why-i-have-not-been-online&p=1157170&viewfull=1#post1157170


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Feb 10, 2014)

Is this a drama thread?


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 10, 2014)

EMayes1991 said:


> If you have a personal server not property secure, how can you expect to start a provider.
> 
> The attacks mentioned sound like a simple wordlist ssh attack.


i had no access to ssh.

anyway that host kept blocking real users


----------



## KuJoe (Feb 10, 2014)

LoL, I'm reading some of his threads on another forum and they are hilarious like this little gem:



> With that said, what about the customers you have on your 3 webhosting projects? How did they receive support if you were not able to be online?
> 
> *no one got support when i was offline im supprised that all my websites are still up*


Source: http://www.freewebspace.net/forums/showthread.php?2242383-why-i-have-not-been-online


----------



## raindog308 (Feb 10, 2014)

I think the OP thinks ipv4 costs are significant for providers.


They're not.


KuJoe posted at WHT that some providers pay 25 cents a YEAR for IPs. I imagine you need some modest scale to get those prices, but it's not like SecureDragon is Amazon.


The idea that "I'll only do ipv6 and can therefore undercut other providers" is based on a flawed premise.


That's actually the nicest thing I can say.


BTW, I'm in a midwestern city and I can't find your free wifi, mtwiscool - crime here is RAMPANT. What's the SSID so I can spread the word?


----------



## luis123456 (Feb 10, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> If you want to see a ddoser see lewis123456 as evey time he says he's going to do bad things to my node I get a 10Gbps ddos within 1 hour evey time witch is strange.
> 
> 
> Lewis123456 you are the attacker here and you behaviour is shocking you piss off evey host you come in contact with so you need think before you open your mouth.
> ...


I am not going to be  drama queen, but look at this:

1) People hate you. I won't lie. I also decided to hound every offers with your past so that everyone fully knows who they're dealing with.

2) I've never DDOSed/hacked anyone. I just kept telling you that however, to see if I could make you crack and not make any more trouble. As I said before, this is like Google, nod32 and free domains. First google blacklist the "bad" TLD, then other search engines, and later NOD32 and other antiviruses blacklist the free domain so that you can't enter sites based on free domains. This same stunt is being applied on people like you who love to fail and make trouble: First they get banned from FreeVPS.us, then make mistakes on another forums and then I add them to IM and start pressuring them to provide me a "test" service to ensure all claims are really truth, and either if they deny or prove being a bad host they get such threats. But I won't ever, ever perform such an attack. I will just tell people who are in charge for their opinion and submit the fulll case to them. But no doubt, as I said before, you were torn apart in most forums due to your actions and some people who hate you might make those attacks on you.

3) Your paid based VPS's are on 123systems which is a bad host in itself.

For all others, google:

"mtwiscool vps"

"shoot for the stars all you like, you're never going to reach them unless you learn how rocket engines work first" (Edit: for some reason Google fails and find things not related to what I am saying. Link to the post: http://www.freewebspace.net/forums/showthread.php?2241804-My-Nightmare-Comes-True!-AndroidVPS-Can-Really-Become-A-Reality!&p=1154181&viewfull=1#post1154181 )

(Edit 2: Link failed for some reason, here's a shortened version: http://goo.gl/5wSNgJ )

"mtwiscool sponsor"

And some terms alike, you will sure find many hilarious things to laugh about.

I have many other things to do rather than being someone who loves trouble. Here is my attempt to defend myself. Take it however you want.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Feb 10, 2014)

Just get a room and fuck already.


----------



## Shados (Feb 10, 2014)

@MannDude: Can you maybe put up a big sign on vpsBoard saying "This is not a daycare, please do not leave your children here unattended"?


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 11, 2014)

lewis123456 so how do exspain the timing of the ddoses?

i believe in freedom of speech unlike some hosts:

@buyvm look at they TOS and AUP banning groups witch other hosts do not it's the reason why i did not chose them is the idea that the host likes to censor even tho i host things that are following they TOS it's the idea that counts.

and lewis123456 that forum is curruped as when i post evidence aginset people on they it gets taken down and got banned for reasons that would need to be proven in court witch it would not as they never happened.

and lewis i'm not the only one who does not like you they's alot of hosts that agree with me.

and i would give you a vps if you did what the other users did as i would not treat you any differently to any other user.


----------



## MartinD (Feb 11, 2014)

kk - take it to private. We don't need or want this nonsense here.


----------

